# Ruger M77 Mark II International



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

I am looking into buying a Ruger M77 Mark II International. It recently became available in 6.5X55 and 7mm-08. As I am looking for a Michigan deer gun, these two calibers are of interest to me. I already own a 30-06 so the other caliber choices for this rifle (.308, .270, 30-06) aren't as appealing. The rifle is also chambered in .243 but I'd like a little more power than that. 

Balistically 6.5X55 and 7mm-08 are similar with the 7mm-08 having somewhat greater range and power. In terms of "killing power" whatever that means, these cartridges fall some where between the 30-30 and 30-06.

Is 6.5X55 too obscure? What are the chances it will go out of production?

Which would you choose?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I would choose the 6.5x55 in that particular gun. The cartridge has been around forever and commercially loaded ammo will always be available but it isn't and won't be available in numerous brands and bullet weight/choices like the 7mm-08 is. No matter though as there are enough to satisfy. It's a great caliber for deer. The 7mm-08 is ofcourse great as well...arguably about as ideal as one can get for deer. But, the 6.5x55mm is the pefect marriage for the style of the Ruger International...the two just fit!! I want a Ruger #1 International and the only caliber choice I will consider is the 7x57mm Mauser for the same reason...they just fit! The cool factor of the International along with the only one in camp with a 6.5 is a plus imo as well. 

My ex father in law hunted with a custom mauser in 6.5 and it was deadly on deer.


----------



## ONEBADAPPLE (Sep 23, 2001)

whichever caliber you choose no doubt you will end up with a badass looking rifle!!!!!
me im just into the .308win when it is avalible in certain models
enjoy
OBA


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm not sure I'd consider the 6.5x55mm unless you are a handloader. Nothing against the cartridge but finding factory ammo might be dicey. Great deer round though. 7mm-08 is a fabulous round as well. Ballistically similar to my favorite, the 7x57mm. I've always thought the International in a 7x57 would be the perfect factory deer rifle.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I once owned a Ruger International in 7x56 Mauser. One of the best deer rifles I have ever owned. For the life of me I can not figure why I ever sold it. If I were buying one today, I would choose the 7mm08. Pretty close to the perfect short action deer cartridge IMHO.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

7mm-08 vs. 6.5x55 is a really tough choice!

I really like both cartridges, and to me, they fall in the middle of the "ideal deer cartridge" family. I shot my first two bucks with the 6.5x55, and neither went more than 10 yards. I have yet to shoot one with the 7mm-08, but I expect the performance would be as good if not better.

From a longevity standpoint in factory loads, unfortunately my vote would go to the 7mm-08. Remington knows it has the mid-range, short-action caliber locked up here, and while it isn't exactly a top 10 reloaded cartridge, I expect it to be around for a long, long time.

That said, I have a ton of 6.5 components and brass on hand, and I plan on loading and shooting it until I am incompetent to shoot!

I had the older 77RSI once in .243, and like a dope I sold it. The Mark II's are good actions, but I would expect to replace the trigger with a Timney, Rifle Basix, or similar setup. The factory trigger in the standard 77 Mark II is poor. I replaced my Frontier's with a Rifle Basix (quite easily), and it is much better than the EOM.

Good luck on your choice!


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I called a gun shop to order the rifle in 7mm-08. No such luck. It was a limited production gun and only 250 were made in both 6.5X55 and 7mm-08. 

I still want the rifle though.....should it be .308 or .270?


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a Ruger Int mark II in .308 with a Leopold 2x7 scope. Great gun and every deer I have shot with it has droped quickly. It's a great combo.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That gun deserves a short action....I love both the .270 and the .308, own each, but in that gun with those choices, the .308 hands down! Just works better with that 20" pipe.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

You can get a new one in either the 7mm-08 or 6.5 Swede on Gunbroker,...... you just have to pony up some coin. :lol: If I was buying new I'd buy the Swede, it's almost identical to .260 Remington and I have one of those that is a great whitetail caliber. I'd also be looking at this gently used one in .257 Roberts if I was in the market for an International. That type of a rifle should be in a uncommon caliber! 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=117515567


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

Munster -- The 257 Roberts would be great. I also found two on gun broker one in 7mm-08 and 6.5X55. They wanted $999. That's a little hard to justify when the guy at Guns Galore said he could order the regular production rifle in .308 for $640. I think I'll buy it in .308 and has a little extra money left over for a good scope.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

TIMfromTroy said:


> Munster -- The 257 Roberts would be great. I also found two on gun broker one in 7mm-08 and 6.5X55. They wanted $999. That's a little hard to justify when the guy at Guns Galore said he could order the regular production rifle in .308 for $640. I think I'll buy it in .308 and has a little extra money left over for a good scope.


Buy it in .308 and you can always re-barrel it in the future in 7mm-08, .260, or .243 since they are all based on the .308 action. Wonder what the barrel contour is on the international?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats a helluva nice rifle for $640!! 

Hmmm....rebarreled in .338 Federal maybe........ Top it with a nice Leupold 1.5-5x20mm VXIII....hmmm


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

Swamp -- Can you let me know your thinking in picking that particular scope?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

TIMfromTroy said:


> Swamp -- Can you let me know your thinking in picking that particular scope?


A few things...some subjective that apply to my tastes as well. First, that scope is bullet proof...time tested etc. Second, I like small scopes on compact rifles and although that Ruger is not as compact as others, it's not a large long barreled rifle either. That Ruger balances very nicely without a scope....mounting a lightweight scope (that scope weighs just over 9oz), does not upset the natural handling of that gun much at all. While 5x does not seem like a lot of magnification it is plenty for most hunting situations, especially in MI. I have a Rem 600 in .308 with a Burris Signature 1.75-6x26mm on that small gun and it fits very well. The small 20mm objective of the Leupold is still extremely bright in low light conditions...brighter than most think it can be. Plus, that scope is on sale right now for $325 ($299 if your a Cableas club member) and that is a lot of glass/scope for the money. 
If that scope is a bit small for your tastes, a Leupold VXIII 1.75-6x32mm is also available and would work nicely as well. That scope weighs in at 11oz. Same prices as well right now. Imo, the clean lines of the Leupold VX III line compliment most rifles and would compliment the Ruger nicely. 

Another scope that would look great on that gun and ad to the European flare of that rifle would be a Kahles 2-7x36mm. Fantastic glass but priced at around $550. Nice stuff though. 

Another option would be the new Nikon Monarch 2-8x32mm...around $300.

Either way, the lines of that rifle solidly deserve top shelf glass.


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

Swamp - Thanks for the advice.


----------

